# Trying but not succeeding...



## 4urentertainment (Apr 29, 2008)

i have an image of my logo that i want to put on my gradient background on the site, so i need the logo to have no background of its own so that it fits onto the gradient background. I tried making it as PNG and saving it as none interlaced but there is still a white background. (im using photoshop cs2) how do i make an invisible background?????


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 29, 2008)

Use Save for web and devices and select PNG-24 and make sure Transparency is selected.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Apr 29, 2008)

ive done that but its still doing the same thing, is something wrong with my computer or something? what am i doing wrong? is there another way?


----------



## TaeK (Apr 29, 2008)

Try saving as a GIF, maybe your browser doesn't show PNG with transparencies.

Either that or... you havnt removed the white background prior to saving the image. (Look for the checkered workspace for transparency)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 29, 2008)

*sigh* 4urentertainment, if you get it, please PM me so I can find this thread again because for the life of me I cant figure out how to do it either.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

You guys are sure you have a transparent background (the gray and white grid) as TaeK said? And you're using "save for web & devices" not just save?

24 bit PNG with transparency won't work in Internet Explorer 6 and under - not without a little help.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe THATS it, im gonna go check....


----------



## 4urentertainment (Apr 29, 2008)

EURIKA!!!! it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *BUT* not on my laptop which sucks and probably has internet explorer 1 or smthn lol. But i just tested it on the other pc and it works. 
but just to be sure, could anyone go to : http://freewebs.com/4ur4ur1/check.htm and if u see a house icon without a white background it works, if there is a white or anything other than the black background that's already there, its back to the drawing board


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

I get a black background in Firefox 2.0.0.14 under OSX Leopard. It's neat how it looks like it has a reflection on  a black background and a shadow on a white background.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Apr 29, 2008)

it should look exactly like this : http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?qui...rc0&thumb=4

does it?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup. Congrats. Now you just need it to work in IE6:
http://www.twinhelix.com/css/iepngfix/


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 18, 2008)

Sure you did this but worth pointing out
Did you delete the back ground from the image?

Suggestion
Use the magic wand and select all the black
"Layer via cut" (not right name but forgot real name)
Delete the new layer then save as a gif with transparency's preserved


----------

